# Older Martin Compound



## Sureshot789 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey y'all, I just got this older Martin compound, and I was wondering if anyone knew about what circa it is. I bought it atan antique store for a great price, got it restrung, and it shoots wonderfully, but I was just wondering about the history. I don't have a picture of it, but it is a wooden compound, relatively small brakes. The product name and number are "The Lynx" and "M7" respectively. Any info provided would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

Andrew


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

not sure about the M7 part. The lynx was a model back in the mid to late 80's. when you say it was a wooden compound, do you mean all wooden limbs and riser?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

The M7 Lynx did have both wood XR limbs and wood Straight limbs. It came with either Ecentrics or Energy cams and the riser was also used for recurve. The bow later evolved into the M33 Prowler and had many options as a Pro Series bow


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

You are right, Mike. The M-7 Lynx did indeed come with wood limbs, and, with it's die-cast riser, was introduced in 1984. There was an M-7 Lynx, though, that was all-wood. This one-piece, all wood bow was made by Damon Howatt Archery in the '70s. This model was discontinued shortly after Martin's purchase of DH in 1976. SureShot, if this bow is 100% wood, and one-piece, it is deserving of retirement!


----------

